# MOP vs SOP Cost



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I was planning to use Sulfate of Potash (SOP - 0-0-50) on my lawn based on recommendation a here and my soil test results.

SOP is proving to be tough to come by in Mass. I found some locally and it was $45/50# bag.

I have found Muriate of Potash (MOP 0-0-60) for about $15/50# Bag) at a local feed supply.

I don't mind spending the extra money if it is worth it, but since this is my first go around with acquiring raw inputs I figured I would check before I forked over 3x as much for SOP.

Appreciate any feedback you have.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

How much K are you needing to add? Here is a good discussion on SOP vs. MOP.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks @Ware I had tried to search by somehow missed this.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No worries!


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

I like the SOP that you can buy locally at Valley Green in Wilmington MA. It is SGN 100 or 145, and cost a little under $40 for 50# a couple of years ago. I've also bought SOP from Crop Production Services in Sterling, MA for about $30, but the prill is a lot larger, like crushed rock.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks @desirous I was planning to make a run over at some point this spring. I have bought seed and fert from them in the past.


----------

